# Was soll das bedeuten?!



## Mamutel2 (15. März 2013)

Heute
http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc...10DA99ECC02DCD3A222DA86/1024x576.resizedimage
Steam Community :: Screenshot Was soll das bedeuten? Was soll man für Tasten drücken? Kann mir mal einer das verraten oder ist es ein Bugg?!


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. März 2013)

Hast du Lenkrad oder Gamepad am PC?
Ich hoffe du zockst am PC keine Shooter mit Gamepad? XD


----------



## rtechnobase (15. März 2013)

Die Z-Achse ist der rechte Stick. Neg heißt negativ, ich vermute mal du musst den reindrücken.


----------



## Mamutel2 (15. März 2013)

ich habe mit der tastatur gespielt.

HAT SICH ERLEDIGT HAB AUSVERSHEN GAMEPAD AKTIVEIRT OBWOHL ICH KEINS ANGESCHLOSSEN HATTE!


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. März 2013)

ROFL!


----------

